# Case IH rear link pin



## nutter123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a replacement pin form the top link on the rear linkage, as I was clever enough to shear the old one!

The link has a photo of it - it is a weird shape.

http://rwe.tech.officelive.com/images/pin 6.jpg

http://rwe.tech.officelive.com/images/pin 3.jpg

http://rwe.tech.officelive.com/images/pin1.jpg

any help much appreciated

Ralph
Scotland, UK


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

What model tractor??? Looks like 856XL to me according to pin fastening top link to tractor.

Its a special pin designed with anti-rotation, guess only supplier will be your Case IH dealer.


----------



## nutter123 (Mar 7, 2011)

Its a 844XL - but I believe that it is a generic part - I've been quoted £50+vat for one already!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Should be pretty easy to grind off the weld holding the pin in place on the bracket and weld in a new one.  Any local welding or machine shops? Are you handy with a welder? If it were mine, I'd get a hitch pin that is the same diameter (should be hardened steel), cut off the handle end to make it the same length as the broken part, and then weld it in place of the broken part. Remember to leave a little extra to stick through the hole in the bracket so you can weld to it.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome. How did you do that? Looks like something I would do.


----------

